# Heresy Online Awards - The Results!



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

The results are in for our first annual Heresy Online Awards. The winners are:

*Best Thread *- Pointless Griping

*Highest Quality Poster* - Red Orc

*Funniest Poster* - Red Orc

*Best Avatar or Signature* - Son of Horus 

*Biggest Troll* - Stella Cadente

*Best Storyteller* - Shogun_Nate

*Best Article Writer* - The Wraithlord

*Best Painter/Converter *- The Wraithlord

*Funniest Staff Member* - Jezlad

*Dicipline Master Award *- Galahad

*Best Moderator Award* - CCCP

*Best Tactician* - Ancient Tiel' a Fier

Congratulations to all the winners, and we'll try and sort out something cool as a prize fairly soon.

thanks,

the mod team.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

definitaly djin a congratulations to all winners. a round of appluase is deserved.

:drinks::drinks:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Grats folks!k:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats to all!

-Dirge


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners and nominees!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners, and Commiserations to the losers *Sob*. =D


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

congrats everyone!!!


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Well done to everybody, even cccp *cough*fix*cough* lol


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't even remeber cccp being in the nomination >_> 

I'm joking, but congratulations to all the winners, especially The Wraithlord and Red Orc, two each!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah...wondering where the results were. Sorry I took so long. Congrats everyone!!!

Dusty


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Woot! Let's give these guys a round of applause! They deserve it! Congrats on the awards, guys, and keep up the good work!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done everybody. All deserving winners.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to admit to being a tad overwhelmed over the best painter award, especially considering some of the amazingly talented painters we have here. My deepest thanks to all of you.

Congrats to all the other winners as well.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

congrats all apart from stella as i don't think you would like a congrats for being a troll lol
but well done if you do
:grin:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye, big congrats to all the winners.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Like Wraith I feel a litttle overwhelmed... 

I'm glad people like my posts (and even find some of them funny), I'll try hard to live up the good reputation I seem to have accidently created.

I think the real winner here is Heresy though. The whole process I hope has made us realise what a ±^[}ing great community we have here. Thanks to everyone, and congratulations to all.

:stunned cyclops:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats guys. I'll get ya next year, SoH.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I actually had to double-check the list of winners, KD... Thought you'd be a shoe-in in the "Causing Most Damage to User Keyboards with Drool from Pics" category. Go figure Galahad won for that pic of him in that Speedo... :shok:

Congrats to all the winners! (And maybe Red Orc and Wraithlord will let some OTHER people win next year? :wink


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Congradulations
I voted against you all. 

Just kidding. I'm pleased to see the wins went to deserving people (except myself, I'm a right bastard)


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Congrats to all! Particularly Red Orc, always thought you should get proper recognition for your whit. Damn I love Heresy Online!


----------



## titan65 (Dec 14, 2008)

well done every1 :victory:


----------



## Duckface (Dec 28, 2008)

im a bit late but any way congrats to all winners


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

congrats to all winners you all deserved it:grin:


----------

